# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Annecy to Cahors

## carolgreen145

Hi, We will be in France early May. We are coming from Italy to Annecy then want to get to Cahors area Bretenoux actually. I seem to be only able to find trains through Lyon , Paris Auterlitz, Cahors. I can't find a direct line ?
We are happy to go either by train or bus... any clues please?

----------

